# QAM channel numbers differ on 2 TVs



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

I have a new HDTV & my Dad has an older DLP HDTV, both with QAM tuners.
Why does his in the clear local HDs map too odd channels in the 100s, but mine maps them to their OTA numbers (4-1, 5-1, 8-1, etc)?


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

Either it's a TV setting, or the TV is older and has a non-standard implementation.


----------

